# bearded dragon growth



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

on average, how much does a bearded dragon grow in 8 months?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ccoralli said:


> on average, how much does a bearded dragon grow in 8 months?
> [snapback]951990[/snapback]​


The adults can reach up to approximately 2ft in length, with the average being 18 -20 inches. Hatchlings are approximately 3 to 4 inches in length (head to tail) and should be 5 inches at the end of their first month. By the end of their second month, they should be at least 6 inches in length with considerable more body weight. With proper care and a little luck, dragons can reach 9 inches within 2 months, with the average being 7 or 8 inches. From 2 - 6 months the average growth rate to be approximately 1/2 inch a week, with some weeks being 1 inch or more to 1/4 inch or less.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It also depends on the individual. Just like people, some grow faster than others. I've had some reach over 250g by the time they're 5 months old while others take twice as long to get that large. The most important thing to remember is to give them all the food and care they need and they'll do fine. There's always "runts" in every clutch and they make just as good of pets as any other.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

my friend is bringing me her bearded dragon to look at cause she is worried that it isn't growing. so i was just looking for a number, i dosn't have to be exact, just ballpark


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> my friend is bringing me her bearded dragon to look at cause she is worried that it isn't growing. so i was just looking for a number, i dosn't have to be exact, just ballpark
> [snapback]953144[/snapback]​


Like I said, all my Beardies are healthy and all grew at different rates. At 8 months some of my females were pushing 400g while others were only about 200g and everything else in between. I even have a REAL oddity that's only 100g! This animal is a pet only and will never be sold or bred, but he's still healthy as anything. He eats like a pig too.

As long as the Dragon is eating and is in proper housing with a heat spot temp at 105 - 110 degrees with access to UVA and UVB lighting and vitamin/calcium supplements I wouldn't worry as long as it looks healthy and isn't losing weight.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks for the info, i'll tell her. also how often are you sopposed to feed it? she says she feeds it about three times a week, is that correct?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> thanks for the info, i'll tell her. also how often are you sopposed to feed it? she says she feeds it about three times a week, is that correct?
> [snapback]953495[/snapback]​


Beardies need to be fed every day. That's definately why it's not growing. They need as much fresh greens as they can eat every day sprinkled with calcium/vitamin supplement and bugs. Here's a link to my caresheet:

http://www.dragoncharm.com/caresheet.htm



> Housing:
> The enclosure should be no smaller than 36" x 18" (standard 40 gallon breeder) for a single adult or pair. Two females may be housed together but never two males. It is also adviseable that males and females not be housed together permanently, but only for a short time to mate, and only if proper care can be given to incubating and raising young. If you do not intend on breeding, don't mix genders. The enclosure must be large enough to establish a proper heat gradient with the necessary equipment such as a slate basking rock and driftwood perch. For substrate we recommend ReptiSand. Adults may be kept on Play Sand (bought from Home Depot) but the grains are too large for juveniles. The enclosure must be sifted every day for feces and other detritus.
> 
> Lighting:
> ...


If she didn't know that they need to be fed every day, make sure she's feeding proper foods as well. Many people think that greens like Romaine Lettuce are okay, but they're not. We use Collard Greens, Mustard Greens, and Turnip Greens a lot.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i dont know but they are pretty awsome


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

ok, that must be the problem. she is coming over tommorrow, so i will tell her. thanks for the help.


----------

